# Before the demise



## Tomfish (6 Jul 2013)

Thought i'd share. This was it at its best, but there were issues. shortly after i began losing a rather depressing battle with hair algae. Now its been taken down, starting a new scape with the same materials + big drum roll .......aquasoil!

Anyway, here is my first attempt





some more pics












All comments very welcome, cheers


----------



## LancsRick (6 Jul 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## devo (6 Jul 2013)

Beauty ! I can grow plants (well a bit), bit I can't 'scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jul 2013)

Really well done!


----------



## Alastair (6 Jul 2013)

Beautiful scape tomfish. Great layout. I personally think it could have done with out the crypts on the left. 
What's the grass plant between the crypt on the left by the way.  Tennelus???? 

Its a shame you had problems with algae but hopefully youll throw up another beauty im sure


----------



## oldbloke (6 Jul 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Curvball (6 Jul 2013)

Beautiful. 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim (6 Jul 2013)

Really nice scape mate.


----------



## Tomfish (6 Jul 2013)

Cheers for the encouraging comments. About that crypt, i coudn't agree more Alastair, my problem was that i was having difficulties with carpeting plants at the sides of the tank, healthy plants seemed more important than composition. Its funny even my mother who's hugely dismissive of fish tanks commented on the crypt. The silver lining was that it obscured the seriously ugly fx5 intake. That grassy plant is in fact blyxa, admittedly its not the clearest of pictures, cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2013)

Stunning scape  well done


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jul 2013)

Lovely scape. The biggest reason I didn't look earlier is because your avatar makes me feel a bit queezy.


----------



## Tomfish (7 Jul 2013)

I'm having treatment for it and I've been told its not that noticeable
Apologies to all those sickened by my avatar. Tbh i find the idea that the only image people here can associated with me is so utterly grotesque a little bit funny. Its the Baron Harkonnen from lynch's Dune. So its perhaps time for a new avatar, hmmm . Anyway thanks for the comments and likes


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (31 Jan 2014)

Hi Tom,
do you have any pictures of how you have set up the (hardscape and planting).
I will very interested to see it, because your tank will be an inspiration for my future scape.
even if I can have some spec of the setting CO2, lights, filtration, ferts etc..

thanks mate


----------



## Jimmy Dale (31 Jan 2014)

Lovely mate, really vibrant. Like the mossy branches.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2014)

This one has gone viral on Facebook  congrats Tom


----------



## James O (3 Feb 2014)

How'd I miss this?  It was stunning!

Let's see the new one


----------



## Duran (14 Feb 2014)

Wow bud. Thats 1 awesome tank.


----------



## GHNelson (14 Feb 2014)

....Very nice.


----------



## antanas333 (14 Feb 2014)

very impressive looking tank!!


----------



## Barbara Turner (12 Mar 2018)

Which moss have you used on the bog wood?


----------



## miah431 (12 Mar 2018)

What tank is that? Is it open top and did the rasboras not jump out?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

